# Photos



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is anyone else having problems with photos loading ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes some photos & avators will not display.Will open in a new tab. All O.K. in IE, but not in Chrome. Was O.K. before the server update.
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yep,im having issues.
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm using IE


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I use Chrome & some,not all, photo & avator not displaying. Tried in IE 6, (not anything newer,) as I don't use IE normally & all display O.K.
Hoggy.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Photos not loading for me now, works ok on my phone using tapatalk but not my pc.  Avaters and sig strips seem fine though.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

In IE9 hit the compatability button at the top - on the right of the address bar, looks like a ripped piece of paper [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

NaughTTy said:


> In IE9 hit the compatability button at the top - on the right of the address bar, looks like a ripped piece of paper [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I am having probs seeing pics too. Where is that button I cant see it on IE9 ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neilc said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > In IE9 hit the compatability button at the top - on the right of the address bar, looks like a ripped piece of paper [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Within the Address bar box right at the top of the screen - Click this link that shows where it is - http://www.coras-it.co.uk/blog/wp-conte ... illity.jpg


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmmm , thanks for the link but I dont seem to have that little icon , which is weird , I am on IE9 too :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ok - then try this :

*Click on Tools at the top
Select "Compatibility View Settings" (displayed below)

Set Compatibility by either: 
Entering the address of a particular website (such as ctimls.com) to be displayed in Compatibility View and then Clicking the Add button; or Checking "Display all websites in Compatibility View"

* Shamelessly stolen from here:

http://www.ctimls.com/Support/KB/Error% ... plorer.htm

Third item down - Website Compatibility


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome job. I can see them now. Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Glad to help - it was bugging the hell out of me too!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, thats sorted me as well.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

worked for me too [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

